# 'Likes' in private messages (PMs)



## I like Skol (16 Dec 2017)

I got a notification tonight that @potsy had liked a post I made in a PM (I know the fact I am involved in a PM conversation with him is worrying in itself!) and I was indeed surprised to find this is now an option in PMs where it never was before.

When did this change happen?


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2017)

I like Skol said:


> I got a notification tonight that @potsy had liked a post I made in a PM (I know the fact I am involved in a PM conversation with him is worrying in itself!) and I was indeed surprised to find this is now an option in PMs where it never was before.
> 
> When did this change happen?



19th November
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/conversation-enhancements.226852/


----------



## potsy (16 Dec 2017)

I deny this accusation most vigorously


----------

